# Obama didn't watch the vote returns



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you believe that I have some swamp land for sale. Then they wonder why the American people don't believe politicians. I'll bet he was eye on the TV, ear to the phone through the whole thing.



> Hours after urging reporters not to draw sweeping conclusions from Tuesday's gubernatorial elections in New Jersey and Virginia, White House press secretary Robert Gibbs told POLITICO President Barack Obama wasn't even keeping an eye on the results.
> 
> "He's not watching returns," Gibbs said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

> I'll bet he was eye on the TV, ear to the phone through the whole thing.


I agree. I believe they are unable to make a statement of truth. The only thing he has done is campaign. Then again maybe this is why he is so misinformed.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

What a LIE...

If the dems had won, he would have said he had been glued to the tv all night. He is pathetic. 
O ne
B ig
A ss 
M istake
A merica


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If he did not really care who won these elections.....why did he campaigned for them.

But also I agree a little with what was said by the press release.


> "I don't think, looking at the two gubernatorial races, you can draw with any great insight what's going to happen a year from now," he said.


It might show a little shift. But the other races are a year away and people flip flop so much. So the real test will be in 2010 and 2012.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Chuck Smith said:


> If he did not really care who won these elections.....why did he campaigned for them.
> 
> But also I agree a little with what was said by the press release.
> 
> ...


Likely some truth here, but not absolutely the last word. In my neck of the woods, the level of conservative activism is much greater than I've ever observed (and I'm 60+ living in ultra lib SoCal). Hide and watch.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> If he did not really care who won these elections.....why did he campaigned for them.
> 
> But also I agree a little with what was said by the press release.
> 
> ...


I disagree, the main reasons the voters went conservative is the high tax increases over the past few years and jobs.

We are likely to see that same reasons in November of 2010.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am saying that three Gov. races doesn't show the shift of a country. But it is a good start.. :lol:

But yes in 2010 if Obama Care gets passed like some of the head dems want it......look out on our tax base and wage loss because of taxes on business. It will all trickle down to the people.....it always does.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't forget the "bush" tax cuts expire in 2011 that will have a major hit on everyones paycheck and 1040!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

don't worry, these 2 elections alone sent a damn strong message to the dems.....Obama knows it, the economy is biting him in the a$$!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Funny, I did not watch the Vikes either on Sunday.....










:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

I was worried the Bocheviks I mean the Dems would fine line and still get elected next year. Boy was I wrong these idiots are commiting suicide. They seem like they want voted out. I'm sure we can and will help them with their death wish for relection. They are already gone and it seems they are the only ones who don't know it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

floortrader said:


> I was worried the Bocheviks I mean the Dems would fine line and still get elected next year. Boy was I wrong these idiots are commiting suicide. They seem like they want voted out. I'm sure we can and will help them with their death wish for relection. They are already gone and it seems they are the only ones who don't know it.


They know their going to loose some people. They don't care. Hell, I believe Pelo***** is quoted as saying something along those lines anyway. Their plan is to ram as much crap through as they can while they can. If they get voted out, they'll have already done their damage.


----------

